# Master of the forge



## abortedsoul (Oct 22, 2009)

Just what the title says... anyone have any good experiences with Master of the forge? What style of SM army does it belong in? Strengths, weaknesses?

I've already got the mini, so I might as well use him if he's worth it.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Shooty. 

There is no MotF mini btw, you must have some sort of techmarine. Slap a conversion beamer on him, stick him in a squad of sniper scouts with cloaks, fortify terrain, ???, profit!


----------



## abortedsoul (Oct 22, 2009)

sooch said:


> Shooty.
> 
> There is no MotF mini btw, you must have some sort of techmarine. Slap a conversion beamer on him, stick him in a squad of sniper scouts with cloaks, fortify terrain, ???, profit!


I'm rather new to the game; he came in a lot I was picking up to get the scout squads and tech marines.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I tend to use the tech marine from the Thunderfire cannon if i use him. Have run a Dreadnaught spam a couple of times without major success but i dont think ive given him a fair go if im honest. Ive often thought about tucking him up with a Devastator squad in a extra fortified building and seeing what they could do...


----------



## redjack256 (Nov 5, 2009)

Conversion beamer + Bike, that seems the most interesting to me. Also, give him a thunderhammer, every good mechanic needs a hammer.

Dreadnought drop pods combined with a captain on a bike allowing you to take bike squads as troops gives you a lot of maneuverability and some good firepower. Focusing your bike squads to take out their anti-vehicle units would give your dreadnoughts some more lasting power, even if the bikes fail, hopefully it will give the dreadnoughts enough time to deal some damage.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

I usually find myself using him on his own. He isn't too expensive to the point where his loss will destroy me. I generally run him on his own way off to the other corner of the table (if possible) so he can shoot down the table at the enemy and really make him angry. Put him so out of the way and on his own that he has to specifically devote firepower, forces to him to take him out and with a 2+ armor save and if you fortify the cover he is in, he can have some staying power. He ends up being a complete menace if he goes unanswered… just put him in a place where he would be quite a pain to dig out and not around anyone else... Just make sure he has a decent lane to shoot down which can also be used to hinder enemy movement. If he has a specific little path to shoot down the enemy now cannot shoot back unless they move along that path and most things in the game HATE to be hit with a STR 10 AP1 shot so... Hope this helps! I've seen so many tanks not drive through lanes I've put him on just because they are afraid so they devote an entirely un-proportional amount of forces against him just to take him out and sometimes even that fails.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

He's handy in low points battles as just your "el cheapo" HQ unit. Who else hets a bolter, flamer, twin linked plasma pistol, 2 powerfist attacks, as well as regular, AND 2+ armor, all for 100 points?

All he really loses out on is weapon skill 6, an invul save and a wound.

I have a dreadnought spam army with 5 dradnoughts, also i really love the techmarine models. He has all manner of uses, the trick will be experimenting. As someone mentioned already, you can use him in a squad of scouts. Personally, I've NEVER even thought of this, and it sounds like a solid plan. No one likes eating s10 blasts, much less behind 2+ cover plus rending wounds.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

..
All been answered really!

I think a Beamer on a Bike is not only a wicked conversion opportunity, but great in-game.
You can dart around the back of the field and pop off shots, and if you need you can ride up to a damaged vehicle and repair it!


----------

